# Oscar is in surgery right now!



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

OK, so I think I need to find a new vet. He is getting neutered, microchipped, and his cherry eye fixed today. They are keeping him overnight (which I hate) and the total vet bill when I pick him up tomorrow? $800!!!:jaw: I almost just fell over when my husband told me. I am trying to stay calm, but they are charging $400 for the neutering and microchip and $400 for his eye (even though he is already under anesthesia). I know that they are good vets, and everything else I have gone there for has been reasonable, but this is crazy! And to top it all off, I am freaking out because he isn't even coming home tonight


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm really surprised it's that expensive! I think my Hav's neuter costed around $200 and my vet offered laser surgery. Most humane society type places offer neuter for <$100. Having shadowed a vet at our local Animal Control, neuters are a very straightforward, quick surgery and many of their dogs went home within an hour of surgery - granted it's animal control and she was spay/neutering every dog/cat before they were adopted. Sorry he's not coming home tonight! I'm sure he'll be fine and you'll be dealing with the problem most of us did - keeping your pup from RLH's while they're supposed to be recovering.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I think the bill when Augie's was done was approaching that amount. Seems like it was around $700+. He had an undescended testicle, so that was extra, plus the microchip and teeth cleaning, and I think they did dental x-rays (and why I agreed to those, I don't know ). The anesthesia they used is a newer one and more expensive. My vet could have done it cheaper, but they keep the dogs overnight, with no supervision, and I wasn't going to do that. She referred us to a clinic that sends them home the same day. Even though expensive, I was extremely happy with the way Augie came through - he was up and running around in the vet's office just a few hours later - couldn't even tell he had had anything done by his behavior.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I think the bill when Augie's was done was approaching that amount. Seems like it was around $700+. He had an undescended testicle, so that was extra, plus the microchip and teeth cleaning, and I think they did dental x-rays (and why I agreed to those, I don't know ). The anesthesia they used is a newer one and more expensive. My vet could have done it cheaper, but they keep the dogs overnight, with no supervision, and I wasn't going to do that. She referred us to a clinic that sends them home the same day. Even though expensive, I was extremely happy with the way Augie came through - he was up and running around in the vet's office just a few hours later - couldn't even tell he had had anything done by his behavior.


Maccabee also had an undescended testicle. He had one baby tooth pulled while under anesthesia, and I had several recommended tests done (blood work, ekg, etc). He did not stay overnight, but did come home with an antibiotic to treat an intestinal parasite. The total bill was close to $650, if I recall correctly.

Maccabee was microchipped prior to neutering. My former vet was at a local Pet Expo offering microchips for $35, so I had him do Maccabee's.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I paid $400.00+ for neutering and microchip with the new type of anesthesia.


----------



## AmyL (Jul 1, 2012)

Neutering my male Hav was about $400, they could have made it ~$100 cheaper by not giving intravenous fluids, but for a small amimal (8 lbs) it was better to have an IV. I wanted them to use the safest option for him. 

My best wishes for a speedy recovery for Oscar. In the end, it's all that matters


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. For some reason, I thought it would be cheaper (I knew the neutering cost, but I expected the cherry eye part to be cheaper since he is already under). I don't know what anesthesia they are using, but he does have the IV drip. He really is all that matters... I just want him to be OK. I am going to swing by the vet's on the way home from work since they won't let him come home tonight- hopefully they will let me see him. 10 am tomorrow can't come fast enough! I just want him home already!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I seem to remember Kodi was about $400 to be neutered too. I could have saved a little by skipping pre-surgical bloodwork, but that didn't seem prudent. He didn't have any complications, anything extra (well they clipped his nails while he was out, but that was free) and he was there for about 4 hours total.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope he comes back home soon! And all is well!


----------



## AmyL (Jul 1, 2012)

You've done your homework, you said they are good vets, so now comes the hardest part, waiting till your boy comes home. I completely understand. I hope you get to check in on him later today. You sound like a great dog mommy  try not to worry too much (i know, easier said than done). Can't wait to hear that he's home again. Please let us know......


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Hope it goes well!!! Bear got neutered last week and it seems like he is back to himself already. I hope Oscar also has a good experience  Don't get too upset if he's pretty dopey when you see him and bring him home (I felt so bad when he came home and was still out of it). keep us posted!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

that seems about right. They could have knocked down the price of the cherry eye a bit since it's all under the same anesthetic and recovery time, but otherwise the price seems in line. If you think about how much it costs the vet the run the OR; all the equipment, drugs, anesthetic gases, sterilization equipment, surgical tools, etc. It's very expensive. They often take a loss on the low cost spay and neuters for the SPCAs as a public service venture. My neighbour is my vet and she isn't rich by any means; i think she just breaks even and she works very very hard.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks- I called several times last night and they told me they love him (and his eyebrows) and that he was doing fine. Of course, I wasn't fine and I cried on the phone with them. I called again this morning (no crying this time) and they told me I can pick him up at 10- I will be there at 9:45, of course  I can't wait to see him! They did tell me over the phone that he has internal stitches that will dissolve so no cone (YAY!) unless he really tries to go for them. He will be on pain meds, and has to go out for walks on a leash (do his business and come right back in). They said no real excitement for him either- yeah, that's going to work. I will post again when I get back with him.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

He's home! And he pooped on the floor as soon as he walked in the door! He is totally fine. :whoo: One of the techs told me she was carrying him around most of the morning. His incision is a little red so he has a collar on. He also is trying to scratch his eye. I am keeping him occupied with a cow's ear and when he is done with that, I have a bully stick and a deer antler lined up. 
They gave him Rimadyl for the pain. He was so excited to see us, he started crying and didn't stop until we got home with him. He ran outside before I had a chance to put his leash on, but it's on now and he is safe and sound. His eye looks great- they did the pocket method. Only a little redness. He goes back on Monday for F/U with the eye. Thank you everyone for making me feel better about everything... I appreciate the support more than words can say.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So glad your baby is home! Hope he's feeling back to normal real soon.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Whew! So glad that Oscar is home and in your loving hands where he belongs!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy to hear that Oscar is home safe and sound. You have lots to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. Have a great turkey day.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy to hear he's ok and home with your family.

How nice that he left a wonderful gift on the floor for you. lol!


----------



## AmyL (Jul 1, 2012)

So happy he's home and OK. I know what a relief it is to have your boy home


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm glad your little boy is home and okay. I would have to look to see the amount we paid for McGee's neuter but I know it wasn't near that much. Maybe the south is cheaper!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So glad that your baby is home and not crying anymore. I'll bet that was tugging at your heart all the way home.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So glad to hear your pup is home and doing well.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Glad to hear Oscar is home-happy dance-if he keeps trying to rub his eye a soft cone (of shame) would help. Happy Turkey Day to all.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm so glad he is home and ok! I just saw this thread so I thought I would weigh in. I honestly can't remember how much we paid for Ozzie's neuter but it was about 3 times as much as anyone else. The difference was he was given intravanous (sp?) fluids, he had 2 baby teeth pulled, and he was microchipped. Also, they did keep him overnight and I cried like a baby when I left him! My doctor stayed late into the evening to keep him company even though he was on drugs and kind of out of it (Ozzie, not the Dr! LOL) I love my vet and totally trust him  BTW, it only took about a day before Ozzie was back to his old self.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I just looked up Brody's neuter bill it was $360 plus taxes. The neuter itself was about $200 which included IV and any baby teeth needing pulling. An extra $90 for pre-surgery blood panel (which was optional) and then microchip costs.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

That's quite an ordeal. It must have been torture to have to leave him overnight. We're so happy that he is safe and sound.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

How's Oscar?


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

He got the cone off yesterday and his eye is still a littly yucky (medical term there) so he has to get eye drops 2x a say still. He graduated from puppy class last night and will go on to behavior training with Buzzy in December. The only bad thing is the trauma from the surgery and being away from us has caused him to regress in his potty training  We have him tethered to us in a leash now, in the crate, or in the pen. This time around he doesn't care and will go to the bathroom anywhere- even if he was just outside. The vet said it's normal and he will come back around in a few weeks. Good thing we had the hardwood floors put in the family room 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My vet charged around 400-50 neuter a female dog. All he stitches were inside and she ddn'twear a cone aad they didn't shave her lg for he IV cause I asked them not to. They put it down in her groin area. A male would have been a $100 or so less. I paid right at $300 for neutering the new kitten, but that included a $100 worth of tests to make sure he didt have any bad diseases, then they did all his vacs. Actually the neutering was almost exactly like they do calves, exthain put in stitches inside so they didn't have to be taken out. Vets are having a hard time now. People are not having their dogs and cats vac or treated for broken bones and other expensive things. They are having them put down. My Ve used to have a packed waiting room, now I never wait and a couple of others have gone out of business.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

glad your boy is home and ok; reverting backward happens alot with puppies; they come around fairly quickly


----------

